
Web app that helps you find the right colors for your website / design - FilipPanoski
http://csscolors.io
======
fjord_
Why would I trust a website made for css colors that looks like shit?

~~~
FilipPanoski
Hm, interesting view. What exactly do you think looks like shit?

